

Show HN: Twitter meets Craigslist. Built on Meteor. - rbn
http://www.classfy.com/

======
bavidar
I think it needs more functionality. The problem with competing with
Craigslist is that everyone is on Craigslist. When I need to sell something
(even thought I despise craigslist) I still go there because I know ill get a
response. Find a way to appeal to the people who despise craigslist.

------
janeesah
I'm not sure I like the layout... maybe it'll develop more as people begin
using it.

